# Rate My Cop?



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

What about, rate my Judge. I just read the Grand Forks Herald story about U.S. Magistrate Judge Alice Senchal "ordering" Kelly Stenstrum (The one who broke into Home of Economy and a F.F.L. dealers home and stole firearms) To be placed into a Fargo halfway house until his trial on April 28th. 
Kelly could be facing up to sixty years in prison, and the Judge orders him to a halfway house? Are you kidding me. How long will it be before the head line reads " Man accused of stealing firearms mising from Fargo halfway house".
I dont know about everybody else, but I'm getting sick and tired of these **** bags not serving time, getting out early and having way to short of sentences to begin with. 
I guess my question to everyone is, how do we change this? From Municipal Judges up to Federal Judges this crap has to stop. Maybe I'm being naive, and these judges have a Star Chamber kind of thing going on, That would be fine. However, I highly doubt that.
Thanks. End of rant.


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

Well to piggyback on this, theres alot of people serving time for stupid SHiz that we are paying our hard earned tax dollars to feed clothe and house so i think we either: A* build more jails creating more jobs and more facilities for these a holes or B* redo the entire justice system and re write the rulebook on parole and all that happy horse shiz
Just my 2 pennies


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HOTWING said:


> What about, rate my Judge. I just read the Grand Forks Herald story about U.S. Magistrate Judge Alice Senchal "ordering" Kelly Stenstrum (The one who broke into Home of Economy and a F.F.L. dealers home and stole firearms) To be placed into a Fargo halfway house until his trial on April 28th.
> Kelly could be facing up to sixty years in prison, and the Judge orders him to a halfway house? Are you kidding me. How long will it be before the head line reads " Man accused of stealing firearms mising from Fargo halfway house".
> I dont know about everybody else, but I'm getting sick and tired of these &$#* bags not serving time, getting out early and having way to short of sentences to begin with.
> I guess my question to everyone is, how do we change this? From Municipal Judges up to Federal Judges this crap has to stop. Maybe I'm being naive, and these judges have a Star Chamber kind of thing going on, That would be fine. However, I highly doubt that.
> Thanks. End of rant.


So are you willing to have your taxes raised to build more prisons?Lack of space is why most of this is happening.If not......your rant is meaningless.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

release nonviolent drug offenders to make room


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> release nonviolent drug offenders to make room


Someone would complain about doing that also.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree with Bob.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bobm said:


> release nonviolent drug offenders to make room


Exactly. I wish they could swamp every petty drug offender in prison with a sex offender.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I do agree with Bob (boy I don't type that often :lol: ), but the number of people in the penal system for these rather minor offenses is staggering. Chris hit the nail top-dead center.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

BRING BACK THE DEATH PENALTY. THAT WILL MAKE LOTS OF ROOM. SET THE APPEALS LAWYER RIGHT NEXT TOTHE CONVICT.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Bobm wrote: 
release nonviolent drug offenders to make room

Ken W wrote:
Someone would complain about doing that also.

I guess I am that someone. Most "non violent drug offenders" have many many contacts with law enforcement and usually several convictions under their belt before they ever see any jail time. We see crack dealers with several convictions for selling cocaine/crack before they ever get any jail time, and then is is maybe a few years. Total BS. The "non violent drug offenders" are also the ones that make thefts/burglaries, theft of anhydrous for making meth, etc go up. The more drug dealers on the street, the more druggies hooked on drugs, the more crime an area has. I see it first hand on a daily basis. The ones that make it to prison are exactly where they belong. IMO they just don't get to stay there long enough.

I also agree with Chris. Sex offenders need to be locked up much more than they are also. I see guys get off with a couple years of probation for sex offenses and it makes my blood boil. That is the name of the game for our prosecuters though, get that guilty plea and make a deal. :roll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Here is what we should do. Get all of the people in jail and prison form an army out of them and send them over to Iraq and have them fight for 10 years after that they can come back in to a half way and and be a reserve for the army until the get to old to do anything. That way they just done sit in the jail or prison wasting my tax dollars killing each other or staff.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Yup, you guys got some good ideas.
Minor offences- tattoo an american flag on there forehead and give em a rifle and knife then send em to the middle east.
Anything else just enforce the death penalty, give em the lead pill.
To many people in this world anyhow why make room for criminals.


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

1. Re-instate the death penalty in North Dakota
2. Everyone on death row-- Issued a weapon and deployed to the middle east, they want to be violent and agressive, they can have all they wish over there; get our boys back home.
3. Hard labor prison systems. There are a bunch of landfills that could have all the recyclables and scrap metal sorted out, biodegradables burned; true waste buried.

The 8th Amendment: Cruel and un-usual punishment.. These sex offenders and child abusers should LOSE THIS RIGHT!


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

i love this topic, even though it will probably never get better. the best thing to do is legalize marijuana, tax it and build more prisons with the money.

Sex offenders should lose their right to the 8th. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Rapists and child molesters are highly likely to repeat their crimes, therefore the best solution to control them would be castration. That would be quite a deterrent and keep them from passing their bad genetics along to future generations.


----------



## dios (Aug 23, 2008)

Just an update on the whole Kelly Stenstrum (Home of Economy burgler)
http://www.usmarshals.gov/district/nd/f ... nstrum.pdf


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Build a big prison in Antarctica, no fence, no guards no coats and a big heated building. If they leave they ain't gonna get far, I'd let em raise my taxes for that.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Two things, first is that he has not been convicted of a crime. Charged yes, but not convicted. Also if memory serves me correctly. Was he not out on probation for a non violent drug charge?

There is always a catch 22 in dealing with these issues. No absolutes per say because people are different. Most any psychiatrist will tell you that for a person to change they have to hit rock bottom. No amount of counseling etc.. affects someone unless that person is willing to change.

That being said, rock bottom varies from person to person. For some it can be something as simple as a close call driving home after drinking to much. The impact and potential loss is enough to keep them from ever taking another drink. Some using illegal drugs could be an arrest for a small quantity of pot.

Others can have numerous DUI charges, spend time behind bars, actually have killed someone while driving drunk. Others hooked on drugs it can have numerous almost death OD's loose everything, end up living on the streets etc.. or be locked up for a long time and it has no impact on the behavior.

So what do we really know about this person as of right now? Is he in a treatment program showing positive signs of rehab? If so and he is actually working on control and master of the demon that caused him to do this, then a half way house makes sense!

Just something to chew on when looking at these issues. A case can be made for both sides with plenty of examples supporting either position of release or imprisonment!


----------



## dios (Aug 23, 2008)

I knew him personally had a clean criminal record and worked for a P.I company in Grand Forks, also was a pretty damn good MMA fighter. Not sure exactly what happened to him to make him snap. But the end of the story is here.

http://www.ktvn.com/Global/story.asp?S= ... =menu549_2


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Can anyone say bring back the good old southern chain gangs, none of this cozy 3 hots and a cot a day. Get out there and bust your a$$ to redeem yourself toward the society you wronged, for all breaking the laws.


----------



## Mark Pfeifer (Jan 28, 2008)

Fargo Forum has story today that this scumbag was shot by police during an armed robbery in NV.

I would love to hear from the judge that sent him to a halfway house.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Man killed in NV might have been ND fugitive *
Associated Press
Published Thursday, September 04, 2008

HAWTHORNE, Nev. - A man shot and killed by a Mineral County sheriff's deputy might have been a federal fugitive from North Dakota who failed to report to prison after being convicted of stealing and transporting weapons.

Drew Wrigley, the U.S. attorney for North Dakota, said Kelly Stenstrum, 31, of Grand Forks, died in Hawthorne "as a result of contact with law enforcement." He declined to provide details Thursday.

Authorities in Nevada said a Mineral County sheriff's deputy on Tuesday shot to death an armed robbery suspect in Hawthorne. They did not immediately identify the man, who they said was shot and killed after failing to obey orders to surrender and put down his weapon.

RELATED CONTENT 
WDAY: Wanted man from ND shot 
U.S. Attorney for North Dakota Drew Wrigley talks about Stenstrum 
Wrigely continued

The Nevada Department of Public Safety said the suspect allegedly committed several home burglaries in Mesquite, Nev., and was under investigation by numerous law enforcement agencies. Officials said he fled into Hawthorne when he was stopped in a stolen car by a Highway Patrol trooper on U.S. Highway 95.

Investigators said several shots were fired in the Hawthorne incident. No officers were injured. The name of the deputy involved in the shooting was not immediately released.

A spokeswoman for the Mineral County sheriff's office early Thursday referred questions to a lieutenant who did not immediately return a call.

Stenstrum was sentenced in July to nearly three years behind bars, three years of supervised release and restitution totaling nearly $22,700 after pleading guilty in April to three felony charges in the gun case.

Authorities said he stole 33 guns in North Dakota from the Grand Forks Home of Economy store and seven guns from a private gun dealer last year, selling some of them in Wisconsin.

Authorities said Stenstrum broke into the Grand Forks store by going in through the roof and descending a rope ladder. He was caught on video inside the store.

The U.S. Marshals Service said Stenstrum in August failed to report to a New Jersey prison where he was to serve his sentence, and had been considered armed and dangerous.


----------



## jdm (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like the guy has met his maker

http://www.examiner.com/a-1570069~Man_k ... itive.html


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Holy cow! You mean he didnt show up for prison? That must be a mistake. Our fine Judge should be thrown in prison in his place. Because of the Judge a cop had to blast this ***-hole. If he would have been in custody in the first place this would not have happened. 
I'm sure it hasent been easy for the Officer, Im just glad its the douche bag whose dead and not the cop. There is no amount of therapy or counseling that can help somebody who doesnt want to be helped. Like I said, I'm just glad no innocent people got hurt.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Hotwing - Nice call on that one from the start (you definately saw it coming - Now do you have any stock predictions you would like to share?)


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

My oh my....so many people ready to shread the constitution! :eyeroll: Why not implement a justice system like China?....they don't seem to have a problem with crime.

Also (if you are serious, which I am under the assumption that you are not) about sending criminals to Iraq......I am sure nothing bad would happen to further tarnish America's world reputation with those "fine" individuals wearing the United States uniform in Iraq.

Finally, regarding the gun thief who got shot in NJ.....sometimes nature has a way of taking care of things!!! But yes, he should have been enjoying stripped sunlight in the first place.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Also (if you are serious, which I am under the assumption that you are not) about sending criminals to Iraq......I am sure nothing bad would happen to further tarnish America's world reputation with those "fine" individuals wearing the United States uniform in Iraq.


They don't have to be in uniform, think of them as moving body armor or they could be used at "IED detectors". 8)


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

KEN W said:


> So are you willing to have your taxes raised to build more prisons?Lack of space is why most of this is happening.If not......your rant is meaningless.


Ken how about instead of cushy prisons, a tent city like Arapahoo Joe does in AZ? Instead of 115 in shade in the summer thye have to deal with -30 in the winter.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

KEN W said:


> HOTWING said:
> 
> 
> > What about, rate my Judge. I just read the Grand Forks Herald story about U.S. Magistrate Judge Alice Senchal "ordering" Kelly Stenstrum (The one who broke into Home of Economy and a F.F.L. dealers home and stole firearms) To be placed into a Fargo halfway house until his trial on April 28th.
> ...


Lets get rid of the people like that. I say we send them to mexico.


----------

